# Got new router - now quickbooks cant communicate, is it a homegroup or map drive?



## murkr (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

I'm decent with computers but don't really understanding networking so bare with me. 

Problem: I recently installed a new router in our small office. Now the main computer "the one acting as a server" cant be connected to by the other computers in the office. 

It worked fine before the new router, so I'm sure it has to do with that. I'm not sure if its a homegroup or map network problem because I don't know how to trouble shoot them. This was set up before i worked here, and the business owner wants me to figure it out. 











Goal: I need other computers be able to access the main QuickBooks file on the computer that's acting as the server. 

How can I ask this?

Thanks in advance for your help, this is causing me a huge headache.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rather than find the cause of the problem, although it's probably IDing the new router, set up a new network: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17137/windows-setting-up-wireless-network


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Most likely the issue is the new router is providing a different ip subnet

For example if your old gateway used to be 192.168.0.1 but is now is 192.168.1.1 the host name to ip address is no longer the same.

Solution is to change the new routers lan subnet to what the old router used to do.

Do you know what your old gateway ip was? If not do you still have the old router?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have access to the computer acting as a server, go over to it and go to Start/Search and type* CMD*, Right click the* CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated_ Command Prompt_ typ*e ipconfig /all* and press enter. This will bring up the IP log which will tell you if that computer is on the same subnet as the other computers as explained by GentleArrow. 
If all the computers are on the same subnet and all see the same _Default Gateway _(new Router) then proceed back to the work stations, and Right click (My) Computer and choose *Disconnect Network *drive. Now choose *Map Network* drive and setup the Network drives with drive letters. Do not try to map two drives of the same name. Previously, some other device may have taken up the *Q:* drive letter. If you want to keep the* Q:* letter, go to Start/Search and type* diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Disk Management_ window in the lower pane, find the device with the* Q:* drive letter, right click it and choose *Change Drive Letters or Paths*, choose a different Drive letter not being used, freeing up the *Q:* drive letter for the Mapped drive.


----------



## murkr (Oct 13, 2015)

GentleArrow said:


> Most likely the issue is the new router is providing a different ip subnet
> 
> For example if your old gateway used to be 192.168.0.1 but is now is 192.168.1.1 the host name to ip address is no longer the same.
> 
> ...


yes, I think that is the issue. My old router had a different gateway, but i dont remember what it was. no access to old router anymore. 

I went to cmd>ipconfig /all from both computers and both their gateway are matching 192.168.1.1 but i remember this is different than my old one.



spunk.funk said:


> If you have access to the computer acting as a server, go over to it and go to Start/Search and type* CMD*, Right click the* CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated_ Command Prompt_ typ*e ipconfig /all* and press enter. This will bring up the IP log which will tell you if that computer is on the same subnet as the other computers as explained by GentleArrow.
> If all the computers are on the same subnet and all see the same _Default Gateway _(new Router) then proceed back to the work stations, and Right click (My) Computer and choose *Disconnect Network *drive. Now choose *Map Network* drive and setup the Network drives with drive letters. Do not try to map two drives of the same name. Previously, some other device may have taken up the *Q:* drive letter. If you want to keep the* Q:* letter, go to Start/Search and type* diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Disk Management_ window in the lower pane, find the device with the* Q:* drive letter, right click it and choose *Change Drive Letters or Paths*, choose a different Drive letter not being used, freeing up the *Q:* drive letter for the Mapped drive.


both computers are on the same subnet and gateway IP. I don't want to disconnect the map drive because i dont know how they work completely yet so i dont want to never find it again. 

What i did try some create an entire new map drive on computer 1 (server), but when i go back to computer 2 I dont see it pop up. 

computer 1 (server) says its on a "private network"
computer 2 says its on a "work network"
both connected to the router.


----------



## murkr (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is a screen shot. see how everything says disconnected. shouldnt they be connected?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are connected by Ethernet and not Wireless or Bluetooth, those connections will say they are disconnected. This is normal.
To view the Server from the work station, on the work station, go to Start/Search or Command Prompt and type its computer name (ie) *\\ComputerName* and press enter, or type its IP address (ie) *\\192.168.1.xxx.* Once you can connect to the drive, choose to _Map _the share, as previously stated. If it doesn't show up in the network list, type it's computer name in the Find box (ie) *\\ComputerName *or IP address


----------



## murkr (Oct 13, 2015)

What is that \c$

is that the map drive name? 

which computer is the work station?

I went to computer 2 and tried to connect to the ipv4 of computer 1 where the file is located and it didnt work.


----------



## murkr (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay, i believe i read that wrong lol.

Okay, so i went to the computer 1 where the file is located. and went to CMD and typed in the following and nothing happened. 












*Remember I still cant ping admini(censored) from any other computer in the office.*

i dont know if that has to be fixed first.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

since you have 192.168.1.1 now change the gateway on the router to 192.168.0.1 to see if things improve.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The picture in post #7 is just an example, you will not have the hidden share _c$ _in your computer name
Any computer on your network that is not the "Server" is the "Workstation". So, on Computer 1, with the file is the "server". Find the IP address of that computer and or Computer name. 
On the Server, Go into *Control Panel/Network and Sharing.* If this is on a _Public _Network, go to the _Homegroup _link on the left side and change the_ location_ of the Homegroup, this will ask you if you want other computers to see your IP address (ie) share. click OK. If it is Private Network (home or work) skip this step. 
Now back in Network and Sharing, the Network should now be a _Private_ network (Home or Work)
In the _Advanced sharing_ link, make sure *Network Discovery* is turned on. Make sure *File and Print sharing *is turned on. 
Using a HomeGroup is the easiest way, but if you do not want to use this, be sure Use _user accounts and passwords to connect to computers_ is selected. 
Do these settings for both computers. 
On the "Work Station" (ie)computer #2 that is trying to access the share, go to Search or press the Windows button + R. In the Run box and type the computer name, or IP address (ie) *\\ComputerName*, or *\\192.168.1.xx*. It should pop up a user name and password box to open the share.
You can also Ping the server from the workstation. In an Elevated Command Prompt type* ping* *192.168.1.xx *You should get 4 replies. If it times out, then there is a communication error. If this fails check that the server is online and you are typing in the correct IP address. Check with the router to see if it is blocking any ports etc,


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

As an afterthought, this error can occur when users attempt to attach to the same network resource using different credentials...


----------

